# The poo and you



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Some may find this subject distasteful, just skip on if you do.

Long interruptions in water supply aren’t that common, but main breaks, oil spills, and contaminated storage tanks have caused them in my area in my memory, and they lasted for a few days, much longer for drinking. Hiking to the water buffalos or to the grocery store for overpriced water in bottles isn’t that bad, but what about sanitation? I know I don’t want to rely on a dry toilet, or a cat hole in the yard in winter, if I don’t have to. Living in a motel or with relatives for the duration is equally unpleasant.

So…does anyone here keep water in bulk for flushing? I do. It’s not that hard. I have 150 gallons in 5 gallon pails. It makes a neat stack 5 feet deep by 2 feet across, stacked 3 pails high, out of the way in the basement. If it takes 1½ gallons per flush, and using the old saw ‘If it’s yellow let it mellow, if it’s brown flush it down’, I figure my wife and I need 4½ gallons per day. So I can handle a 30 day water interruption. That should be more than enough for anything except a SHTF. 

Since I've started this, I've used it once, on an unscheduled 1 day water main break. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Haven't started storing any flush water, but, when I do move to my next house, I plan on a greywater catch system, which will water plants, and be simple to run a small pump to toilet reservoir, or, like you, use the old gravity flush. Amazing how much water is wasted to flush a few ounces of pee. Even now, with five of us in a single bathroom house, we use the two method. Two number ones, or one number two, before the flush, just becouse of septic tank leach line issues.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

sanitation and safe waste removal is a dirty but very necessary topic. the problem is covered for you - i guess we can say you've flushed it out...  Urban folks best train their neighbours to do this kind of thing, because in the suburbs around the cities, if your the only one doing this kind of thing, it won't make a difference after a week. Out in the country side (which is where i long to be) you got the issue licked. Till the city folk mill into your area as they wander looking for resources. Hard to say. But what your doing makes sound sense and has proven itself to be a worth while prep effort. Kudos!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A simple rainwater catchment system is more than adequate to provide water to flush toilets. The problem in a SHTF situation is that the sanitation system may get overloaded, making it impossible to even flush. 

For anyone planning on building a place, remember gravity is your friend. Design your septic system so that no pumps are needed...use gravity. I've posted this before and I started a thread about my spring project of building an outdoor non conventional outhouse on my land. It will serve as a backup privvy for guests as well as a place for me to enjoy nature...and if/when the SHTF I will have a secondary waste system.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Good thoughts, but, I just go down to the river or lake and scoop out what I need. Tough keeping all that water and have a place to put it. Guess it can always be put through the Berkey.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Good thoughts, but, I just go down to the river or lake and scoop out what I need. Tough keeping all that water and have a place to put it. Guess it can always be put through the Berkey.


1skrewsloose my good friend,

Mrs Slippy and I are closer to 100 years old than 1 year old. Water weighs 8 lbs per gallon. In my youth, my cumulative weight lifted in the 3 Powerlifting categories (deadlift, squat and bench press) exceeded 1100 lbs. However, I do not want to walk any distance over 100 feet carrying buckets of water while needing to take a dump!

I hope you are a very young, very fit man because hauling water from the river to flush toilets multiple times per day will get old very very soon. If you can, invest in a rainwater catchment system.

You'll thank your buddy Slippy!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

one word, Latrine.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm still small scale...

I've been saving 1gal milk jugs, giving them a good washing then storing water in them. 

It is so easy to end up with a sour milk flavor to the water so I haven't been counting this as part of my drinkable water. I consider it wash water that I could boil if I needed it 

This adds an extra gallon per week to my water storage. The containers are a by product of my lifestyle so I'm already paying for them.

I like the rain barrel idea, I think I'll add that to my gardening plans.


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

I keep 14000 gallons of pool water on hand for just that scenario.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Even now, we have a five gal bucket in our shower to catch water while we wait for the shower to heat up. That's what we flush with. If we lose water completely and have to rely on our backup water, all grey water will be going to the garden and we will have an outdoor latrine. If I was in an apartment without a garden, I would only use gray water to flush - not clean water that has been stored and could be used for drinking or cleaning.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> 1skrewsloose my good friend,
> 
> Mrs Slippy and I are closer to 100 years old than 1 year old. Water weighs 8 lbs per gallon. In my youth, my cumulative weight lifted in the 3 Powerlifting categories (deadlift, squat and bench press) exceeded 1100 lbs. However, I do not want to walk any distance over 100 feet carrying buckets of water while needing to take a dump!
> 
> ...


I'm with you on that. I have a 55 gal plastic barrel in the back of the truck, I can drive right to waters edge. I only have to carry from attached garage to house.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess it depends on the situation. I'd only use grey water if it was a long term event.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

If its long term\ powers out and aint coming back on soon, I have water in my fish tanks I plan to use up first. Total of 250 gallons of "grey" water. (150gl salt water, 55gl freshwater, and 45gl freshwater) Fish will die anyways without proper aeration, and circulation.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

astronauts dont flush, and don't ask where the morning coffee gets its water


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

As for the milk taste left in a jug, we use gallons of water for .88 cents each, from ealmart to cook and drink our coffee with. 
If you catch them in the box, four packs, they stack pretty well.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

There is a sink and toilet combo that stores the used sink water in the toilet.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo said:


> There is a sink and toilet combo that stores the used sink water in the toilet.


Deebs,

I saw one of them when I was researching my outdoor modern outhouse. Its a little too ritzy for Slippy Lodge but the idea is a good one.
Smart Toilet & Sink Combo Uses Greywater to Flush : TreeHugger


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, pretty expensive for what a red neck like me could rig up for the price of a fish tank airater.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You could probably fry up those fish if it came to it.
55 gallon drums would be great. I have a few of the 5 gallon water cooler bottles.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Yes, pretty expensive for what a red neck like me could rig up for the price of a fish tank airater.


This is got me thinking, rig up my rainwater catchment system to my modern version of the outhouse; have a filter and a faucet to wash hands. Drain from sink goes into toilet and allows you to flush toilet as normal. I could rig a simple catch basin above a $99 Lowes toilet.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The smart toilet is a neat idea! Could they change it so it doesn't look like you just stepped into a jail cell?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think the one that is shown is from Tree Hugger website and aimed at **** who have a prison fantasy. The one that I would build is the cheapo Lowes builder grade toilet and plastic laundry room sink.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Love this place, you guys make me laugh!!!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Not an issue for us, (Pond and natural spring) BUT. I do wonder how everyone could be effected by the unsanitary situations of largely populated area's.
We are 16 miles from a large (15,000 pop.) town. 
We do store drinking water as part of our preps, but I wonder how long it would take for the local creeks/rivers to be contaminated by human waste due to the town's waste collection system not running.
Or, God Forbid, Town folks washing diapers and dirty underwear in the creeks...(?)


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't worry about water for flushing. I stay u at night thinking about what to do when the shtf and no one is available to pump the tank.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

We have a dc pump that can be connected during an emergency that will pressurize our pipes so we don’t have to haul water for flushing, bathing or cooking during an emergency. We also have a propane hot water heater for hot showers. 

So simple and easy to do why would anyone haul water?


----------



## CrossbowJoe (Dec 21, 2014)

2nd hand water is a must for cleaning, flushing. Store it by the drum. Almost as important as drinking water.
But keep in mind.....if a real collapse happens(EMP, etc), all water treatment plants will fail, toilets will back up, you'll be knee deep in Obamanomics.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Finding water to flush won't be a problem for me, but I have to wonder if things get that bad, will the waste treatment plants still be working? And if not, how long can people continue to flush?


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Finding water to flush won't be a problem for me, but I have to wonder if things get that bad, will the waste treatment plants still be working? And if not, how long can people continue to flush?


I will depend if you live at the top of the hill or at the bottom


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

CrossbowJoe said:


> 2nd hand water is a must for cleaning, flushing. Store it by the drum. Almost as important as drinking water.
> But keep in mind.....if a real collapse happens(EMP, etc), all water treatment plants will fail, toilets will back up, you'll be knee deep in Obamanomics.


The town I live in was founded 1758. Our infrastructure is old, our sanitary sewers and storm drains run through common pipes in some places. When it rains hard, valves open automatically and sewage flows into the creeks and into underground storage vaults rather than into peoples basements. So those areas can't fill up.

But the sewage treatment plant for the entire county is south of two rivers. The sewage has to be pumped under the river beds to get there, and I imagine they WILL fill up if the power goes off. I wouldn't want to be living near the rivers if the folks on the hills are flushing with their stored water.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Common sewage and storm water drain pipes. Sounds like Chicago. When Chicago fills up, they open the valves and dump into Lake Michigan. And guess where Chicago gets its drink water!


----------



## The Goat (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't get what everybody's obsession with shitting into water is. I knew a guy once who upped and left mainstream life but was about as unprepared as you can get for roughing it. 
His 'squeeze-splash' obsession went so far that he had a water filled kilner jar which he evacuated into, then took it off to empty every couple of days. Freak.

My humble cottage has an aged and unproven septic tank, so only grey water goes through there now. Solid deposited are made onto a sheet (or 2 on a Saturday) of news paper which I fold into a neat parcel and place under the wood burner to dry. After a day or so, it's sufficiently cured as to provide heat for the home and cooking on along with the wood and turf. It could probably go straight in, but I don't are any harm in drying it a little first. We season wood don't we?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Goat said:


> I don't get what everybody's obsession with shitting into water is. I knew a guy once who upped and left mainstream life but was about as unprepared as you can get for roughing it.
> His 'squeeze-splash' obsession went so far that he had a water filled kilner jar which he evacuated into, then took it off to empty every couple of days. Freak.
> 
> My humble cottage has an aged and unproven septic tank, so only grey water goes through there now. Solid deposited are made onto a sheet (or 2 on a Saturday) of news paper which I fold into a neat parcel and place under the wood burner to dry. After a day or so, it's sufficiently cured as to provide heat for the home and cooking on along with the wood and turf. It could probably go straight in, but I don't are any harm in drying it a little first. We season wood don't we?


We would love to see some pictures of the shit drying process Sir! Also, a picture or two of a nice stew being warmed over a pile of dried caca burning in the stove. Hmmm Hmmm Good!


----------



## Elkhorn (Feb 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> We would love to see some pictures of the shit drying process Sir! Also, a picture or two of a nice stew being warmed over a pile of dried caca burning in the stove. Hmmm Hmmm Good!


In many third world countries human waste is often used as fuel/fertilizer. We have forgotten how to live close to the land and using everything we can to survive.


----------



## The Goat (Feb 15, 2015)

Well it's washing up water on the stove tonight, but this morning's 'heat log' is nessled beneath...


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

The Goat said:


> Well it's washing up water on the stove tonight, but this morning's 'heat log' is nessled beneath...


That's disgusting. You could just dig a hole and put 4 walls and a roof over it...It's called an "outhouse".
Hell, you don't even have to have a roof, so when it rains you can call it a "Shower". Just don't drop the soap in the hole!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Common sewage and storm water drain pipes. Sounds like Chicago. When Chicago fills up, they open the valves and dump into Lake Michigan. And guess where Chicago gets its drink water!


Again. DISGUSTING!! What the hell is wrong with people?????????


----------



## Swango (Feb 15, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I think the one that is shown is from Tree Hugger website and aimed at **** who have a prison fantasy. The one that I would build is the cheapo Lowes builder grade toilet and plastic laundry room sink.


Lol



The Goat said:


> I don't get what everybody's obsession with shitting into water is. I knew a guy once who upped and left mainstream life but was about as unprepared as you can get for roughing it.
> His 'squeeze-splash' obsession went so far that he had a water filled kilner jar which he evacuated into, then took it off to empty every couple of days. Freak.
> 
> My humble cottage has an aged and unproven septic tank, so only grey water goes through there now. Solid deposited are made onto a sheet (or 2 on a Saturday) of news paper which I fold into a neat parcel and place under the wood burner to dry. After a day or so, it's sufficiently cured as to provide heat for the home and cooking on along with the wood and turf. It could probably go straight in, but I don't are any harm in drying it a little first. We season wood don't we?


How does it smell? Does it depend on your diet? If so, which diet is best?



BagLady said:


> That's disgusting. You could just dig a hole and put 4 walls and a roof over it...It's called an "outhouse".
> Hell, you don't even have to have a roof, so when it rains you can call it a "Shower". Just don't drop the soap in the hole!


But you would run out of fuel before he would.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Goat said:


> Well it's washing up water on the stove tonight, but this morning's 'heat log' is nessled beneath...


That's what I'm talkin' 'bout...The Goat don't play around! :bow:
Excellent.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

As much as I hate living here in Cali, I am on septic. The brand new houses around me are not. 

I don't worry one bit about how I will flush


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Swango said:


> Lol
> 
> How does it smell? Does it depend on your diet? If so, which diet is best?
> 
> But you would run out of fuel before he would.


Bullshit. Besides our 35 acres which is mostly oak and hickory, we are surrounded by miles more such wooded areas, and we know all the owners. I feel bad for him having to burn his own shit...


----------



## The Goat (Feb 15, 2015)

Disgusting is thinking it's perfectly normal to pool your excretions with every human being in the local area before 'treating' it, and drinking it. Cities are disgusting, and by default people in cities. I mean, 'people', not you fine people. 

You chuck horse shit in your garden, grow root vegetables in it, and then eat them. Disgusting? 

I'm not here to get people's backs up. I've flushed shit, buried shit and burned shit. 

Right now, I'm all about the burning of shit. It ain't the most disgusting thing about me, either.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Elkhorn said:


> In many third world countries human waste is often used as fuel/fertilizer. We have forgotten how to live close to the land and using everything we can to survive.


Are these also the 3rd world countries where they eat people too?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Goat said:


> Disgusting is thinking it's perfectly normal to pool your excretions with every human being in the local area before 'treating' it, and drinking it. Cities are disgusting, and by default people in cities. I mean, 'people', not you fine people.
> 
> You chuck horse shit in your garden, grow root vegetables in it, and then eat them. Disgusting?
> 
> ...


This is what the Prepper Forums are all about damnit!  Enough about all of this other stuff. Me? I can't wait to hear more about my good friend The Goat and the more disgusting things about him.

(Slippy raises his glass and proclaims in a loud voice)...To The Goat!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Before America was settled the natives out in the great plains would use buffalo chips as fuel. Nothing disgusting about using the shit of herbivores as fuel and fertilizer. I would draw the line there. Just my opinion.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Holy shit. I have heard of burning cow and horse ding, it is supposed to keep bugs away. 
I can understand burning herbivore dung, but if your a meat eater, like me, that would be out of the question. With the worst of the worst, we would number two in a bucket, lined with the Wal-Mart bags, and bury it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

On a side note...

You know when you eat a big ole bowl of corn (off the cob), the next day...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

There are some very sick individuals here....I like it!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Off topic,, just hit 1K posts, WOOO HOO!, I know, big deal.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

With my irregular bowels, those newspapers would look like old Brown paper bags.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Off topic,, just hit 1K posts, WOOO HOO!, I know, big deal.


Pretty good, but not as good as the goat(greatest of all time)


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Elkhorn said:


> In many third world countries human waste is often used as fuel/fertilizer. We have forgotten how to live close to the land and using everything we can to survive.


It's never a good idea to use waste from any meat eating critter, that includes humans. 'Causes more health problems that it's worth.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Deebo said:


> With my irregular bowels, those newspapers would look like old Brown paper bags.


I am disturbed that I found this post so freaking hilarious... guess I still haven't gotten over potty humor.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe we should start a shart thread? Just kidding!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

The Goat said:


> Disgusting is thinking it's perfectly normal to pool your excretions with every human being in the local area before 'treating' it, and drinking it. Cities are disgusting, and by default people in cities. I mean, 'people', not you fine people.
> 
> You chuck horse shit in your garden, grow root vegetables in it, and then eat them. Disgusting?
> 
> ...


Well, Thanks for sharing your shit. Can't wait for Chapter 2 ...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

_"State of emergency declared in West Virginia after train derails, explodes."

"West Virginia American Water shut down its Montgomery treatment plant because the facility draws water from an area near the incident."_

State of emergency declared in West Virginia after train derails, explodes - LA Times

Wow. Reality is a bitch.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I thought I would piggyback this question onto this thread.

I am planning my deer camp for this fall and my property is remote but right off a paved road. No electricity, no well etc. I will be staying there for two or three days at a time between November and January. I was considering a port-o-jon rental. I know they rent them and service them on job/construction sites. Anyone know what it costs to rent one for 8 weeks. I would only need it cleaned once a month. I also thought about just buying a little hassock or portable toilet and putting it in one of those tent enclosures. Any other ideas?


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I would do an outhouse. I use the tent and portable toilet for camping but you still have to dump it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Finding water to flush won't be a problem for me, but I have to wonder if things get that bad, will the waste treatment plants still be working? And if not, how long can people continue to flush?


I was going to mention this moonshine. I am in the business and once back up generators are down the pumps stop. Then it backs up into the lines. it will get real nasty real fast in the major cities and towns.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Holy shit. I have heard of burning cow and horse ding, it is supposed to keep bugs away.
> I can understand burning herbivore dung, but if your a meat eater, like me, that would be out of the question. With the worst of the worst, we would number two in a bucket, lined with the Wal-Mart bags, and bury it.


Actually, herbivore dung burns for a long time and the smoldering smokes will indeed keep insects away. It also makes good fuel for heating and cooking. You can use dried horse apples like chunks of charcoal under your Dutch ovens. It burns hot and faster than charcoal, so you have to replace it at once during the cooking, but it works just fine. Compressed poo logs can be used in the fireplace and they burn very long - like a glowing cinder. I've done both and found horse poo to be a VERY valuable resource to have on hand during a crisis. When I am at our cabin in the summer with the horses, I make poo logs/blocks with a bucket compressor. The blocks are nice and dry by the time we use them in the fall with the wood burning stove. No creosote, either. BTW, burning dried horse poo smells just like burning straw.

Horse poo will also fuel my methane generator. which in turn will produce cooking fuel. Having a reliable source of herbivore poo is like money in the bank - even without SHTF! There is a guy on youtube who has a small methane generator in his house that is fueled by his baby's diaper poo! It provides 30 minutes of cooking fuel each day!

And if you have rabbits or goats, you have black gold! Their poo can be used directly on plantings, as it comes in little time release capsules and won't burn like uncomposted chicken or horse manure.

Native Americans in the southwest would eat cactus fruit which is laden with tiny, protein rich seeds. In hard times, people would do their poo business on flat rocks, let the poo dry, and they separate out the cactus seeds so they could be ground into meal and re-ingested. Yum. Heah - it's protein! Thank about THAT next time you eat that corn on the cob!

Human excrement is still used today in many places (including Mexico) as fertilizer for crops. It's an unhealthy practice, however, and contributes to the spread of disease. Sure hope you all wash your store bought fruits and veggies before eating! You've heard of the e.coli and other bacterial outbreaks on fresh produce, right? How do you think that gets on the food? Composting toilets, however, can provide fertilizer. I think I'd want to use it with plants that produce their crop above ground, rather than under ground, just to be safe.

Poo can work for you or against you! I highly suggest learning to work with poo and making it work for you! It is a valuable, renewable resource if used safely. It can grow your crops, cook your food, and heat your home. I just hope I never have to retrieve cactus seeds, but when SHTF, perhaps that is even good knowledge to have on the back burner. Cheers!

PS: If you live in a place with swarms of mosquitoes and get caught in a bug-out situation, smear fresh poo all over the exposed areas to provide a barrier. Better to stink than get ex-sanguinated one drop at a time.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow, RNprepper! A plethora of practical poo prep. Thank you.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Wow, RNprepper! A plethora of practical poo prep. Thank you.


Glad to add my two cents' worth! You never know when the S that HTF might be yours! I am always experimenting with alternative ways to use available resources. Don't want to be caught with my pants down! A little chuck of dried horse poo also makes a great little fire starter. Just call me Poo-Guiver!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I thought I would piggyback this question onto this thread.
> 
> I am planning my deer camp for this fall and my property is remote but right off a paved road. No electricity, no well etc. I will be staying there for two or three days at a time between November and January. I was considering a port-o-jon rental. I know they rent them and service them on job/construction sites. Anyone know what it costs to rent one for 8 weeks. I would only need it cleaned once a month. I also thought about just buying a little hassock or portable toilet and putting it in one of those tent enclosures. Any other ideas?


Here you go!
Standard Unit « Kennedy Portable Toilets

Me? Y'all know when it comes to taking a good dump, nothings too good for Slippy! So, I'd go with the VIP Shitter with His and Hers stalls. You can tow it behind your truck, park it on the hunting land. And tow it away for next season.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Here you go!
> Standard Unit « Kennedy Portable Toilets
> 
> Me? Y'all know when it comes to taking a good dump, nothings too good for Slippy! So, I'd go with the VIP Shitter with His and Hers stalls. You can tow it behind your truck, park it on the hunting land. And tow it away for next season.


Our Wagon Train Assoc., built one of these years ago. Each ride is at a different location, so it's very handy to bring it to each camp. There is also a huge water tank for watering horses/mules.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RNPrepper,
That was the most awesomeness post since Cleanwaste (remember her?) The chick from the company that made disposable poop bags...she started the thread about the most exotic places that you ever shat?








http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...ays/7583-most-exotic-place-you-ve-pooped.html

RN, You are great!



RNprepper said:


> Actually, herbivore dung burns for a long time and the smoldering smokes will indeed keep insects away. It also makes good fuel for heating and cooking. You can use dried horse apples like chunks of charcoal under your Dutch ovens. It burns hot and faster than charcoal, so you have to replace it at once during the cooking, but it works just fine. Compressed poo logs can be used in the fireplace and they burn very long - like a glowing cinder. I've done both and found horse poo to be a VERY valuable resource to have on hand during a crisis. When I am at our cabin in the summer with the horses, I make poo logs/blocks with a bucket compressor. The blocks are nice and dry by the time we use them in the fall with the wood burning stove. No creosote, either. BTW, burning dried horse poo smells just like burning straw.
> 
> Horse poo will also fuel my methane generator. which in turn will produce cooking fuel. Having a reliable source of herbivore poo is like money in the bank - even without SHTF! There is a guy on youtube who has a small methane generator in his house that is fueled by his baby's diaper poo! It provides 30 minutes of cooking fuel each day!
> 
> ...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Here you go!
> Standard Unit « Kennedy Portable Toilets
> 
> Me? Y'all know when it comes to taking a good dump, nothings too good for Slippy! So, I'd go with the VIP Shitter with His and Hers stalls. You can tow it behind your truck, park it on the hunting land. And tow it away for next season.


Awesome indeed, They require water and power though. As of now I have only sticker bushes and mud.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Awesome indeed, They require water and power though. As of now I have only sticker bushes and mud.


I hear you...

Seriously, I've done a bit of research and if I were you I'd build a "modernized" or old fashioned Outhouse. Cost would be minimal. For the old fashioned version;

Backhoe to dig hole
Framing Material 2x4's, Sheathing, Roofing and Siding for the Outhouse. Plywood and toilet seat for the sittin' area. A piece of PVC pipe to vent the smells and a door. Add some airfresheners...my personal favorite air freshener is:







and







you should be good to go...
Easy Peasy Crap-n-easy...


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Deebo said:


> There is a sink and toilet combo that stores the used sink water in the toilet.


great idea! Most of the time, I run the sink long enough that I could easily fill the toilet tank.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The trouble with an outhouse is once the hole fills up, you have to move the outhouse.
Also sitting over a hole in the ground half filled with 6 month old human waste is kinda ugly.

Look at pictures of fire bases, and combat bases in Vietnam (the larger places had real sanitation).
You will see how to construct an outhouse (you will be able to spot them in the pics). Under the seat area, a half-tall 55 gallon drum is slid in from the back through a hatch. This drum is removed when necessary, diesel fuel is poured into it and the concoction is lit and burned. Just ask any Nam vet about shit burning detail. The contents have to be stirred during the burning process. Ahhh! The aroma!!
For urination a simple piece of 6" pvc pipe half buried vertically in the ground with a small gravel sump at the bottom works for men.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Apart from the occasional public dunny (Oz for shitter) and when staying with friends I haven't flushed in about 15 years, we currently use one of these










No water required.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

You can poop directly into a diaper genie.
also, I discovered that an Etool can serve as a toilet seat once you dig your cat hole. Simply stick the blade into the ground just outside the hole, and fold the handle over. Sit on it and poop through the triangular hole!


----------

